# Marine Aquariums > Invertebrates & Critters > Hermit crabs >  Hello

## hermitdude

Hi I'm a crab keeper and I know some basics this part of the fourm is for hermit crab keepers idk if I'm admin or mod or anything   :lol:  but RESPECT ALL STAFF PLZ

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk

----------

